# Tuggers need Counseling



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No not that salty sea dog from Devon although I suspect he does as well.

Nicked from another forum (no I didnt write it) 

http://sthelenscelebritynews.co.uk/caravan-owners-urged-to-come-forward/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Need a new keyboards now Bazz, just as we all suspected, closet nutters one and all.

Brilliant, even if you did make it up.

Liked the cookie policy too, much mirth.

"Our cookie policy is that any cookie with a chocolate topping must only be dunked a maximum of 3 times. Party rings must not be dunked *Whatever*


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

I've just got to post the linky on Caravan Talk just to see who bites lol.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

deefordog said:


> I've just got to post the linky on Caravan Talk just to see who bites lol.


Oh yes please do and put a link back on here. 

Saturday afternoon fun!!!


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

As a ( now ex )caravan owner I resemble that:grin2:

Professor Plum!!.....surely Miss Scarlet with a candlestick in the billiard room.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Loved the last paragraph about symptoms!


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

barryd said:


> Oh yes please do and put a link back on here.
> 
> Saturday afternoon fun!!!


Someone beat me to it yesterday http://www.caravantalk.co.uk/commun...anning-a-form-of-mental-illness/#entry1296033


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

tugboat said:


> Loved the last paragraph about symptoms!


Especially the tupperware bit.

Nothing plastic in our MH, although I do confess to plastic plates etc. on the boat, because that is a less stable environment, but even there we have real glass for drinking - well one has to have some standards, if not morals:wink2::laugh:

I wonder if Barry had the guts to send the link on a PM to MrPlodd?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks like they may have pulled it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

deefordog said:


> Someone beat me to it yesterday http://www.caravantalk.co.uk/commun...anning-a-form-of-mental-illness/#entry1296033


Cant get that link to work sadly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Cant get that link to work sadly.


Me neither I even registered, help I might be a latent tugger :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Looks like motorhomes are barred from caravan talk maybe they took offence maybe they should join fruitcakes


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Jmdarr said:


> Looks like motorhomes are barred from caravan talk maybe they took offence maybe they should join fruitcakes


I saw a motorhome forum on there I think, or maybe just a thread.

Yup, http://www.motorhometalk.co.uk/community/


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

barryd said:


> Cant get that link to work sadly.


The barsteward who started it on CT put in the "social club" sub forum so only accessible to paid up subscribers of CT - sorry.
You haven't missed anything, no one's taken the bait lol.


----------

